# George Sand II parte



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Del *lesbismo* di George Sand non ci sono prove decisive anche se parlò di *Marie Dorval*, attrice drammatica allora molto in auge, scrivendo ad una amica: “_Posso dirti che ne sono folle, senza nulla togliere alla mia tenerezza per te_”. A Marie affidò il ruolo di protagonista nel suo dramma _Cosima ou la haine dans l’amour_ (_l’odio nell’amore_) e come ringraziamento, Marie si legò con il suo ormai ex amante, *Jules Sandeau*.
Se _Indiana_ fu il romanzo che fece conoscere George Sand, _Lélia_, uscito nel 1833, fu il romanzo dello *scandalo* che Giulio Janin nel “_Journal des Débats_” definì “abominevole”. È la vicenda di una donna che si dichiara apertamente inappagata dai suoi amanti. Narra la storia di una donna di grande intelletto che non è in grado di provare la passione fisica (si riferisce a se stessa come “impotente”). Lelia ama l’arte, la poesia, la Natura ma non è in grado di amare il giovane poeta Stenio. Gran parte del romanzo consiste nel *rapporto epistolare* tra Lelia e Stenio che ci fa vedere la donna attraverso la lente dello sguardo maschile: angelo/demonio, madre/puttana. Nel rapporto tra Lelia e la cortigiana Pulcherie, la Sand prefigura la relazione romantica tra lei e l’attrice Marie Dorval. Lelia è, insomma, lo *specchio del vissuto* della Sand in quegli anni. Alle critiche che le piovvero addosso, replicò nella prefazione alla seconda edizione del romanzo: “_È la causa della metà del genere umano, anzi dell’intero genere umano, poiché l’infelicità della donna è anche quella dell’uomo, poiché quella dello schiavo è anche l’infelicità del padrone, come ho cercato di dimostrare in Lelia…ho scritto Lelia mossa dall’ingiustizia e dalla barbarie delle leggi che continuano a dominare l’esistenza della donna nel matrimonio, nella famiglia e nella società. Io non rivendico di aver scritto un trattato giuridico, ma di lottare contro i pregiudizi…_”.
 Alfred de Musset

Dopo una breve e infelice storia con Prosper Mérimée, ebbe una relazione appassionata e tempestosa con *Alfred de Musset* (1810-1857) che le scrisse di essersi innamorato di lei dopo la lettura di Lelia. Partirono per l’Italia ma George si ammalò e a Venezia, mentre veniva curata dal giovane medico *Pietro Pagello*, de Musset si svagava con sartine e prostitute. Toccò anche a de Musset contrarre il tifo, malattia grave per l’epoca, e mentre il giovane medico lo curava, divenne amante della Sand. Capita la situazione, de Musset, tornò in Francia e George si dedicò a nuovi romanzi, _Leoni Leoni, André, Le secrétaire intime, Jacques, Lettres d’un voyageur_. Al dott. Pagello, che divenne un posato padre di famiglia, rimase la lusinghiera fama di essere stato uno degli amanti della scrittrice. Del rapporto con de Musset rimane il romanzo _Elle et lui_. Nel 1836 si legherà con l’avvocato *Michel de Bourges *che l’assisteva nel divorzio dal barone Dudevant. Ma l’avvocato era sposato e non intendeva abbandonare la sua famiglia. Geroge Sand si consolò con diversi, brevi amori finché conobbe il famoso musicista *Frédéric Chopin* ( 1810-1849) già malato di tubercolosi e reduce dalla rottura del fidanzamento con la ricca ereditiera *Maria Wodzinska*. La Sand confessa di aver avuto per il musicista “_una sorta di adorazione materna_”.
Chopin, non si trovava a suo agio con gli amici frequentati dalla Sand, quasi tutti *repubblicani* e *socialisti*. La salute delicata, la malcelata attrazione di Chopin per la giovane e bella figlia di George, Solange e i difficili rapporti con l’altro figlio Maurice, contribuirono a porre fine alla relazione. La Sand rivide per l’ultima volta il musicista nel marzo del 1848: “_Strinsi la sua mano tremante, ghiacciata. Volevo parlargli, lui scappò via_”. Le lettere che i due amanti si scambiarono, furono distrutte da George Sand. Le sue idee politiche furono influenzate soprattutto da *Pierre Leroux *che la orientò decisamente verso il socialismo umanitario. Assieme al figlio Maurice, all’epoca *sindaco di Nohant*, appoggiò la Rivoluzione parigina del febbraio 1848. Ma quando fu avanzata la sua candidatura all’Assemblea nazionale costituente, la Sand rifiutò: “_Le signorine socialiste hanno torto se si mettono in prima persona nel movimento. Non si contesta loro il diritto di leggere, di pensare, di riflettere e di scrivere, ma qualunque sarà il futuro, i nostri usi e costumi non consentono che le donne tengano discorsi davanti agli uomini e lascino i bambini per accapigliarsi nei club”. _La sua valutazione era, evidentemente, rivolta alle donne sposate in quanto, proprio con il matrimonio le donne venivano a *cadere sotto la dipendenza del marito* e pertanto_ “è assolutamente impossibile che presentino garanzie d’indipendenza politica_”.
 G.Sand nel 1864

Per realizzarla bisognerebbe “_ridare alla donna i diritti civili che solo il matrimonio le sottrae, che il celibato solo le conserva_”. Le elezioni segnarono il successo delle forze moderate e lei commentò: “_Credo che si chiedesse al popolo più di quanto esso potesse dare. C’è tanto pericolo nel voler far marciare una nazione troppo rapidamente sulla via del progresso, quanto ce n’è nel volerlo far arretrare. Il popolo è più saggio dei suoi governanti_”. In realtà le sue idee erano mutate e, senza avvedersene, adeguò al *conformismo* che fu una caratteristica del Secondo Impero. L’unica presa di posizione fu l’attacco portato dalla Sand al potere pontificio che, secondo lei, attentava alle libertà individuali. Su questa linea pubblicò i romanzi _Daniella_ nel 1857, _Mademoiselle La Quintinie_ nel 1863, _Le Marquis de Villemer_. La chiesa reagì mettendo all’indice tutte le sue opere.
Nel 1864, dopo quattordici anni di convivenza a Nohant, il figlio Maurice le chiese di lasciare la villa per far posto a sua moglie Lina Calamatta. Allora George Sand si stabilì nella casa di Palaiseau, di proprietà del suo ultimo compagno *Manceau*. L’anno successivo, anche Manceau morì di tubercolosi. Nel 1870 si schierò contro la guerra con la Prussia: “_Capisco lo sciovinismo, quando si tratti di liberare un popolo, come la Polonia o l’Italia, ma tra Francia e Prussia, in questo momento c’è solo una questione di amor proprio, cioè chi abbia i fucili migliori_”.
 Il castello di Nohant

Alla soglia dei settant’anni scriveva ancora sulla rivista protestante “_Le Temps_”. Dedicò ai nipoti i “_Racconti di una nonna_”, ma il suo tempo stava scadendo. “_Mi domando dove sto andando e se non bisogna aspettarsi una rapida partenza una di queste mattine_”. Morì l’otto giugno 1876, dopo lunga agonia, in seguito ad occlusione intestinale.
Per volontà di sua figlia Solange ebbe *funerali religiosi* che le furono concessi con qualche perplessità dall’arcivescovo di Bourges e sepolta nel piccolo cimitero di Nohant.
Geroge Sand fu *figlia della Rivoluzione francese* e questo basterebbe a qualificare e dare un giudizio della sua avventurosa e immorale vita. Si batté per l’emancipazione della donna dal matrimonio, ma era difficile che il popolo si identificasse con le sue idee, lei che viveva di rendita e* cambiava gli uomini come i vestiti*. Nelle Chiacchierate letterarie, Luigi Chiala commentando le Memorie, scrisse che sono “_riboccanti di inutili ciance, di oscene immagini, di bassi concetti… Questo libro è pessimamente scritto, e basta avere anche piccola conoscenza della lingua francese per farcene accorti_”.
 Il figlio Maurice

A fronte di un giudizio favorevole di Gustave Flaubert: “_Bisognava conoscerla come l’ho conosciuta io, per sapere tutto ciò che c’era di femminile nel cuore di questo grande uomo_”, troviamo quello negativo di Charles Baudelaire: “_Non è mai stata un’artista. Ha quel famoso stile scorrevole tanto caro ai borghesi. È sciocca, pesante, logorroica. Nelle sue idee morali ha la stessa profondità di giudizio e la stessa delicatezza nel sentire delle portinaie e delle mantenute_”.
In ogni caso fu una protagonista del suo tempo.


----------

